# Carbon Filter Placement and Other Questions



## Griffon (Jun 2, 2009)

I am planning on purchasing a powerful inline fan and a carbon filter. I was wondering where the best place to put the filter and fan would be? I read that it is best to put your fan at the end closest to wherever the air is being let out. To explain, it is best to put the fan farthest away from your room so it is pulling air from the room instead of pushing it out.

Currently I have my fan set up this way, but it is thee very last thing and was wondering if I upgrade to a larger fan, will the air that is being pushed out of the fan be very loud considering it is the very last thing in the system?

Should I put my carbon filter after the fan or before the fan? I was thinking of buying a duct muffler. I don't know if anyone is aware of these, but I saw them and was a bit interested.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

Placement depends on how you want to cool your room. If cooling a light/reflector a lot of growers do it by: carbon filter>light>fan>exhaust.
I always pull my air thru my carbon filter, some growers do push air thru their filters, but I think they do this mostly b/c they cannot fit the carbon filter into their grow room


----------



## stonedrone (Jun 3, 2009)

If you go filter/light/fan/exaust then will any of the carbon soot get in your reflector?


----------



## Griffon (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd imagine so. 

Though I should have said, I cannot put my carbon filter in my actual grow cabinet. It will not fit. I can put it immidiately after. Then run some ducting 10 feet and then have the fan pulling air through that all. Do you guys think that will work.

Reason why I am asking is because I was looking over the DIY Carbon Scrubber and realized that the design has a closed end to it. I however cannot do that because I need to run the air through the scrubber. What I mean is.... Exhaust ducting --- Carbon filter---- more exhaust ducting----Fan--Exit


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

10 ft of ducting is alott of deadspace.

Griffon, why not build a box with the filter in it, and connect the fan to the box. So Light-tube-[Box[filter]Box]{fan}-exit


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 4, 2009)

Carbon Scrubbers dont have to be that exact design. You can make them any design, size, or shape you want.

If you need to run air through an open end scrubber like the DIY one. It wont work 1 bit. Odor needs to pass through the stones.
Your going to need to do something like run a line to a air tight box in which you have a good 1 inch thick filter in that the air passes through, then exit to your other line and to the fan.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jun 4, 2009)

if your doing the filter/ then through the light and exhausting out of the room would you need two inline fans in this setup?


----------



## Griffon (Jun 4, 2009)

slight problem... I've already made the box. Here it is  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41578

Now the only thing you cannot see in this series of pictures is the top of the box. This is where my piping opens up to a 4 inch pipe. The four inch pipe is in my attic and runs about 10 feet and then out the top of the roof.

Can you please give me reference material for this air tight box setup? I would be willing to attempt this. I will try and post pictures of my setup tomorrow.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 4, 2009)

for your setup imo, ducting->filter->fan->ducting->exit
minimize the ducting/ bends as much as possible.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

dont use dryer tube.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 4, 2009)

i believe i read somewhere that dryer tube is actually better as its surface is smooth and not bumpy like typical ducting.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

hmm. i read that the ridged accordion nature of dryer flex tube makes TONS of turbulence. i use a 8" inline home depot fan sized down to 4" dryer tube and it barley works. 10ft MAX


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> hmm. i read that the ridged accordion nature of dryer flex tube makes TONS of turbulence. i use a 8" inline home depot fan sized down to 4" dryer tube and it barley works. 10ft MAX



That Home Depot fan is your problem. If you have the one/type I am thinking about is only a booster fan. This type of fan helps air that is already moving, is does not have the drawing power of a squirrel cage or a real inline fan.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 4, 2009)

I know you said that you cant fit the scrubber in the room, but thats they only way i see it working if you want the inline fan to pull air.  If possible hang the scrubber above the reflector and use a 6 or 8" inline (440-700 cfm) to vent.  If you have a few ft of insulated ducting on each end of the inline fan there should not be much noise.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

what im doing next week, thanks.


----------



## Griffon (Jun 4, 2009)

the problem is, it is not possible at all for me to put the scrubber in the grow room... There has to be someone who has done it another way. What do closet grow room guys do in such small spaces? What if I let the filter be open ended and just let air pass through??


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

like we said, route you duct to a box with a diy filter inside. seal the box with caulking compound,  put your fan on the other side an suck away.

note: the air will prolly still smell.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jun 5, 2009)

Griffon said:
			
		

> the problem is, it is not possible at all for me to put the scrubber in the grow room... There has to be someone who has done it another way. What do closet grow room guys do in such small spaces? What if I let the filter be open ended and just let air pass through??



They get a bigger room with more space if they want the results and outcome that you are hoping for. You cant make a castle with twigs and mudd, so what makes you think you can get the same results as others with much less space and equipment. SOrry if i sound like a jerk but its reallity, and if you cant get a bigger space, well then keep looking and trying and good luck


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2009)

If you cannot get your carbon filter into your grow room place it outside of the grow room and blow air into it.

Do not _open end _it. Air must pass through the carbon to be effective.


----------



## Griffon (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you all for you consistency and patience with me. I finally re-read the posts and a light went off in my head. It completely makes sense to build a box and put the filter inside that and suck air from that box. You guys are GENIUS and you have no idea how much I appreciate all of your help. I will be sure to make a DIY on this and post it as soon as I'm done. I'll give you guys credit too! Thanks again for being patient with me, I will gather the money for building supplies and let you know the results a.s.a.p.


----------

